# Thinking of moving to Capri or anywhere along the Amalfi coast



## marmal

Hi,
I'm thinking of moving to Capri or anywhere along the Amalfi coast for 6 months to a year. I'm an artist and have always wanted to move to the South of France or to Italy to paint and relax for a year. Any advice on the best places to live along the Amalfi coast would be great! But I'm a bit worried about the cost of the area so any suggestions as to cheaper but equally beautiful areas would be much appreciated.

I was just wondering about a couple of things, what's the work situation like? I am British so visas are not a problem. I am a qualified TEFL teacher but have no Italian language skills. Would it be likely that I would gain enough work to support myself? I won't be taking much money with me. And I never seem to see anything advertised for Capri... Are there many language schools in Capri? I'm also thinking about private tuitions. Or commuting a few days a week into Naples if that would be possible? In terms of accomodation.. Is it very expensive? I would prefer a studio flat or an en suite room in a good / safe area, as I would be a woman alone. How much is it likely to cost to rent? 

Thanks so much, any advice / info especially on Capri would be so appreciated.
Mary


----------

